# End of the Line Art Show



## Romanriff (Jun 5, 2021)

There's a boxcar art show kind of thing going on in Weed, CA on the 12th of June. I wanted to go last year but COVID happened but I should be up there around that time to go check it out. 

If you're around you should come and check it out. 
End of the Line Instagram


----------



## lizZzard (Jun 5, 2021)

Romanriff said:


> There's a boxcar art show kind of thing going on in Weed, CA on the 12th of June. I wanted to go last year but COVID happened but I should be up there around that time to go check it out.
> 
> If you're around you should come and check it out.
> End of the Line Instagram


SICK!!
My friend had just mentioned this to me and didn’t have any other information about it. Was bummed because it sounds cool but here it is! Life works in cool ways I suppose haha!


----------



## Onions (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks for the link that Rigs piece is priceless.


----------

